# quadricoeur ou bicoeur?? que choisir??



## carolo18 (21 Octobre 2009)

salut a tous 
je suppose que tout le monde a vues les nouveaux imac,alors je me demandé juste,quel est le mieux quadricoeur 2,8ghz ou bicoeur a 3,03 ou3,33ghz, si quelqu un a une idée,merci d'avance!!! j'aimerais vraiment savoir ...


----------



## Spyd3rX (21 Octobre 2009)

les cores i5 2,66 et i7 2,88 sont bien plus performants que les core2duo 3,06 et +. De plus, je pense qu'ils seront d'autant plus performants dans l'avenir, avec l'optimisation de snow leopard (et des futures mac OSX) pour les quad core.

Par contre, il faut attendre 1 moi pour avoir ces quad core ...


----------



## carolo18 (21 Octobre 2009)

oui mais bon, ca, c'est ma foi pas trops grave, le tout c de savoir si c vraiment plus performant, car la je viens de lire un test entre les precedents 2,66,, et les nouveaux a 3,06mhz ,et ce sont les 2,66 qui ont la meilleurs notes global ,bien sur en bicoeur!!!

 et si tu me certifie que le quadricore sont bien plus reactifs,j'en prend note...

 par contre ca ne monte pas a plus de 2,8mhz,ce qui est deja pas trops mal...


----------



## Flibust007 (21 Octobre 2009)

A ce niveau, le 2,88 n'a plus son ancienne dimension.


----------



## carolo18 (21 Octobre 2009)

tu veux dires par la,que le 2,88 c'est beaucoup mieux maintenant avec quadricore??? car celui qui m'interesse c'est bien celui ci mais plutot en 2,66 car les prix monte vite!!!!et je pense que c deja pas mal, qu en penses tu??


----------



## Flibust007 (22 Octobre 2009)

Peut - être naïvement, je fais le calcul qu'un processeur deux coeurs qui fonctionnent à 3,06 est moins puissant que quatre coeurs qui fonctionnent à 2,66.
Donc, très rudimentairement, 2 x 3,06 = 6,12 contre 4 x 2,66 = 10,64
Soit 74 % de puissance brute supplémentaire.


----------



## carolo18 (22 Octobre 2009)

oui donc y a pas photos!!!!,
 mieux vaus donc le quatre coeur!!! 

par contre apparament le gars de chez apple m'a dit que le fait de faire fonctionner plusieurs coeurs sur la meme application,qui,donc demande beaucoups de ressource,ce fait manuellement

 -en fait tu choisis si tu veux que ton mac fasse fonctionner 1 ou plusieurs coeurs sur une ou plusieurs applications,
j'espere etre clair,mais c'est un peu du chinois pour moi!!! 

car sinon si tu fais de la video tu vas peut etre avoir un coeur en fonctions puis des jeux en meme temps un autre coeur ,et ainsi de suite ,alors que si tu veux, tu peux mettre deux coeur sur les jeux par exemple, c'est possible d'apres toi tout ca!!!


----------



## Damze (22 Octobre 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Peut - être naïvement, je fais le calcul qu'un processeur deux coeurs qui fonctionnent à 3,06 est moins puissant que quatre coeurs qui fonctionnent à 2,66.
> Donc, très rudimentairement, 2 x 3,06 = 6,12 contre 4 x 2,66 = 10,64
> Soit 74 % de puissance brute supplémentaire.



Sauf que ça ne marche pas comme ça les fréquence, tout dépend des autres caractéristiques tel que le fréquence, la mémoire cache L1 etc...
Certains Bi-Coeur peuvent être plus puissant que certains quadri-coeurs mais en général un quadri est plus puissant (même si peu de personne en ont l'utilité ^^")


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Effecitvement Damze des Bi coeurs peuvent surpasser les Quadricoeurs. D'ailleurs jusqu'à la sortie du Core i7 920 on recommandait les Core 2 Duo aux gamers, et même un peu après vu le prix du i7 920. Et aujourd'hui on recommande le Core i5 ou les i7 860 

On peut pas dire que Apple a du retard sur le hardware là


----------



## carolo18 (22 Octobre 2009)

heheeee!!! vous m'embrouillés les gars la "lol" ,je sais plus quoi faire du coup.

 enfin je suppose que avec un quatrecore je suis a l'abri, et je peux sans probleme, me servir de plusieurs applis en meme temps qui bouffe de la ressource,

 et quand au bicoeur a 3,03 ou 3,33 je peux aussi faire pareil mais une seul applis a la fois ,du moins appli qui bouffe des ressource,... 

enfin mon coeur balance car les bicore ont une ati 4670 qui n'est pas top pour du 27pouce,

alors que le quadri a la ati 4850 qui elle a 512mo et top pour le 27 pouce ,

et donc tout ca pour dire que si sur le bicore tu prend l'option pour la 4850 ca te reviens a 100&#8364; pres au quadricore qui lui l'a deja donc....


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Bon, actuellement, si tu as les moyens, pour un iMac, mieux vaut prendre un Quadricoeur plutôt qu'un bicoeur. Mais bon avec un bicoeur tu n'a pas une sous machine, loin de là. 

Et sur ma machine bicoeur j'ai parfois (souvent) plusieurs applications en même temps. Rassure toi ça marche bien.


----------



## Bodhi (23 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon, actuellement, si tu as les moyens, pour un iMac, mieux vaut prendre un Quadricoeur plutôt qu'un bicoeur. Mais bon avec un bicoeur tu n'a pas une sous machine, loin de là.
> 
> Et sur ma machine bicoeur j'ai parfois (souvent) plusieurs applications en même temps. Rassure toi ça marche bien.




Vu le prix d'un Imac à base de quad autant prendre le mac pro d'entrée de gamme non ?

Et tant qu'à faire attendre le mois de janvier qui risque de voir arriver des mac pro à base de i5/i7.


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Les Mac Pro utilisent des processeurs professionnels, les Xeon. Donc je ne suis pas sûre que les Core i apparaitront. Ou alors ce sera des Xeon i.

Mais après le iMac haut de gamme est plus puissant que le Mac Pro Quad. Non pas à cause du processeur, quoique le Core i5 est plus de transistor et le i7 plus de transistors et de MHz, mais parce que le Mac Pro Quad a une carte Nvidia GT120 inférieure à la HD4850. 

Donc pour avoir une machine de même performance, tu devras dépenser beaucoup plus sur un Mac Pro. 

Tout dépend de l'argent que tu peux investir.


----------



## beaunois (26 Octobre 2009)

Un tel flux de géniaux informaticiens!!
Mais pourquoi cette question à t'elle été posée.
L'evidence est flagrante.


----------



## Dak94 (27 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les Mac Pro utilisent des processeurs professionnels, les Xeon. Donc je ne suis pas sûre que les Core i apparaitront. Ou alors ce sera des Xeon i.
> 
> Mais après le iMac haut de gamme est plus puissant que le Mac Pro Quad. Non pas à cause du processeur, quoique le Core i5 est plus de transistor et le i7 plus de transistors et de MHz, mais parce que le Mac Pro Quad a une carte Nvidia GT120 inférieure à la HD4850.
> 
> ...



+1

Je rajouterais que sur un mac pro tu n'as que la tour, après compte 400 pour un écran a peut près équivalent a celui de l'iMac 27".

Je pense que pour le mac pro il veut mieux attendre le début d'année pour la nouvelle révisions car avec les nouveau iMac, les mac pro d'entrer de gamme ne vale plus le coup.


----------



## Damze (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour ma part je dirait que de toute façon, actuellement sur la gamme iMac aucun CPU n'est à la ramasse (pour les particuliers, après pour un usage pro c'est différent).
Aujourd'hui le CPU n'est plus vraiment un gage de puissance, les fréquences sur les iMac restent élevé (en bi-coeur et quadri-coeur), après c'est le matos qu'il y a derrière qui fait la différence (Ram, GPU ect....)
Je dirait que c'est suivant le budget, si tu veux pas mettre trop cher, un bi-coeur sera suffisant, au même niveau qu'un quadri-coeur mais c'est les options derrières qui change (DD, GPU...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

Le choix entre bi-coeur et quadricoeur dépend essentiellement de 2 choses :

1) De l'usage qu'on veut en faire et donc de la capacité de la machine à exécuter les tâches qu'on lui demandera de faire.

Pour un usage grand public les 2 conviennent.

2) Du temps qu'on garde un Mac qu'on achète

Si on est du genre à changer de Mac tous les 4 matins, on peut prendre le bicoeur car avant longtemps on le changera et d'ici à ce qu'on le change, il sera remplacé par un modèle quadricoeur.

Si au contraire, on est du genre à le garder le plus longtemps possible, alors le quadricoeur est un meilleur choix.


----------



## carolo18 (28 Octobre 2009)

bon ben les gars mon choix et fait ,j'opte pour le quadricoeur ,surtout pour la carte graphique et le 4 coeur enfin pas pour tout de suite faut que je vende d'abord mon imac de la precedente version a 2,66mhz en tout cas merci a vous pour toutes ces infos ,entre parenthese le 27pouce a l'air super grand comme ecran!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

carolo18 a dit:


> entre parenthese le 27pouce a l'air super grand comme ecran!!!!



Pour l'avoir vu en vrai, je confirme que l'écran est super grand.


----------



## carolo18 (28 Octobre 2009)

oui ,ben jai hate,mais la tune ,toujours la tune....


----------



## Denauw88 (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Dans le même style de question j'hésite entre un iMac 21,5' Dual-Core à 3,03Ghz ou un iMac 27' Quad-Core.

Le soucis c'est bien l'écran que je trouve trop grand. Cependant j'ai peur que d'ici un an ou deux on Dual-core soit dépassé par les Quad-Core alors je me dis autant prendre dès maintenant un Quad-Core!

Voilà ma question est donc de savoir si un Dual-core 3,03Ghz ne sera pas dépassé d'ici 2-3ans?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

Tout dépend ce qu'on entend par dépassé.

D'ici 2 ou 3 ans, même les Quad Core des iMac actuels seront dépassés car remplacés par de nouveaux modèles.

La question est surtout : combien de temps un Mac qu'on achète aujourd'hui peut rendre des services avant d'être obsolète et plus à même de suivre le mouvement.

A titre d'exemple, le Core Duo 1,83 Ghz qui équipe mon iMac et qui est archi dépassé tient encore la route et commence à peine à être victime d'incompatibilités (avec les vidéos en haute définition ou les contenus iTunes LP et iTunes Extra depuis l'iTunes Store). Et mon Mac a plus de 3 ans.

Il est donc fort probable que les Core 2 Duo actuels soient en mesure de rendre service encore pendant quelques années.

Mais il est évident qu'un iMac avec Quad Core représente un investissement à plus long terme.

A toi de voir si ça vaut vraiment le coup ou pas.


----------



## Damze (31 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour l'avoir vu en vrai, je confirme que l'écran est super grand.



Bof...je l'ai vu à la Fnac hier, il était à coté d'un 24" et franchement je me demande où sont passé les 3 pouces de différences ? Certes on sent qu'il est plus long mais au niveau de la taille de l'écran c'est presque pareil on dirait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

J'ai déjà vu des 24 pouces, qui étaient déjà très grands, et le 27 pouces fait vraiment encore plus grand.


----------



## Denauw88 (31 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout dépend ce qu'on entend par dépassé.
> 
> D'ici 2 ou 3 ans, même les Quad Core des iMac actuels seront dépassés car remplacés par de nouveaux modèles.
> 
> ...



Ce qui moi m'inquiète c'est que mon macbook acheté il y a un an et demi commence à avoir dur avec iPhoto ou iMovie, même si je sais que c'est plus à cause de la carte graphique que du processeur.

D'un autre côté je me dis que cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple lance des programmes ou des logiciels spécifiques Quad-Core même dans 3-4ans car sur les portables ça va être difficile à implanter vu la taille nécessaire et les problèmes de refroidissement... Je me trompe?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

Denauw88 a dit:


> Ce qui moi m'inquiète c'est que mon macbook acheté il y a un an et demi commence à avoir dur avec iPhoto ou iMovie, même si je sais que c'est plus à cause de la carte graphique que du processeur.



En théorie, ton MacBook peut supporter les versions actuelles d'iMovie et iPhoto sans problème.



Denauw88 a dit:


> D'un autre côté je me dis que cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple lance des programmes ou des logiciels spécifiques Quad-Core même dans 3-4ans car sur les portables ça va être difficile à implanter vu la taille nécessaire et les problèmes de refroidissement... Je me trompe?



Viendra un moment où pour tel ou tel logiciel ou fonctionnalité d'un logiciel, un Mac avec processeur Quad Core sera requis, comme un Mac avec Core 2 Duo est requis aujourd'hui pour certaines fonctions d'iTunes 9.


----------



## Panabol (1 Novembre 2009)

Denauw88 a dit:


> Voilà ma question est donc de savoir si un Dual-core 3,03Ghz ne sera pas dépassé d'ici 2-3ans?



Je ne pense pas que le Core 2 Duo soit dépassé dans 2 ou 3 ans. 
Et il sera très probable, quelle que soit la config que l'on possède aujourd'hui, que l'on ait de toutes façons envie de changer de machine dans trois ans, ne serait ce que pour un nouveau design ou une nouvelle technologie ou autre nouveauté.

A mon avis, un Core 2 duo 3,06 GHz peut nous rendre service pour plusieurs années sans problème et le temps des quad core viendra ensuite lorsqu'il sera alors indispensable.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le Core 2 Duo soit dépassé dans 2 ou 3 ans.
> Et il sera très probable, quelle que soit la config que l'on possède aujourd'hui, que l'on ait de toutes façons envie de changer de machine dans trois ans, ne serait ce que pour un nouveau design ou une nouvelle technologie ou autre nouveauté.
> 
> A mon avis, un Core 2 duo 3,06 GHz peut nous rendre service pour plusieurs années sans problème et le temps des quad core viendra ensuite lorsqu'il sera alors indispensable.



L'ami iDuck a parfaitement fait le tour de la situation actuelle. J'abonderai dans son sens sans restriction. Tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait de sa machine. Si l'on se contente de bureautique ordinaire et de se balader sur Internet, le bas de gamme conviendra longtemps (j'ai utilisé un Power Mac pendant 12 ans avant d'acheter un iMac ). À l'opposé, *si l'on fait un usage intensif de logiciels graphiques*, création, retouche, encodage, la durée de vie utile de la machine diminue vite, et *si l'usage de ces logiciels est professionnel*, je pense même qu'il faut changer de gamme de machines  Je ne parle même pas des jeux pour lesquels il n'y a pas de limites raisonnables à en croire les posteurs qui veulent un iMac avec des performances graphiques qu'on ne trouve guère que dans des PC spécialisés dans cette utilisation (marginale sur Mac )


----------



## Davida (1 Novembre 2009)

La différance entre les deux 

DUO

Modèles 21,5 pouces et 27 pouces, l'un des processeurs suivants :
Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 3,06 GHz avec 3 Mo de mémoire cache N2 partagés
Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 3,33 GHz avec 6 Mo de mémoire cache N2 partagés

et les 

i5 et i7
Modèles 27 pouces uniquement, l'un des processeurs suivants :
Processeur Intel Core i5 quadricur à 2,66 GHz avec 8 Mo de mémoire cache N3 partagés ; performances dynamiques Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,2 GHz
Processeur Intel Core i7 quadricur à 2,8 GHz avec 8 Mo de mémoire cache N3 partagés ; performances dynamiques Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,42 GHz ; Hyper-Threading fournissant jusqu'à 8 curs virtuels


La tu peux voir les caractéristique réel dite par Apple sur le site.

l avantage sais les 8MO  pourquoi ?

car les donnée peuvent être traité bien plus rapidement et que le stockage du flux et bien plus grand ...

maintenant tout dépends de ton utilisation si tu es plutôt multi-tasch alors je te conseille le i5 
et si tu es multi-tasch et tu utilisé tes applications... très gourmande ou que tu aime la visualisation alors le i7  sais le mieux...

maintenant le dual sais plutôt pour des utilisateur bien plus normaux un peu de jeux (WOW, NFS...) "sais machine sont normal pour des utilisateur pas trop gourmand en performance"
aussi Safari ou encore lège traitement de photo sa suffira...

mais bon le cash on parle bien de la mémoire la plus vite dans le monde informatique sais a dire plus mieux sais... sais cette mémoire la qui parle directement avec le processeur... 

si on as un duo avec 12MO de cash 
et un 
i5 ou i7 avec 
6 MO de cash la différence entre les deux processeur serais vraiment pas énorme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'ami iDuck a parfaitement fait le tour de la situation actuelle. J'abonderai dans son sens sans restriction. Tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait de sa machine. Si l'on se contente de bureautique ordinaire et de se balader sur Internet, le bas de gamme conviendra longtemps (j'ai utilisé un Power Mac pendant 12 ans avant d'acheter un iMac ). À l'opposé, *si l'on fait un usage intensif de logiciels graphiques*, création, retouche, encodage, la durée de vie utile de la machine diminue vite, et *si l'usage de ces logiciels est professionnel*, je pense même qu'il faut changer de gamme de machines  Je ne parle même pas des jeux pour lesquels il n'y a pas de limites raisonnables à en croire les posteurs qui veulent un iMac avec des performances graphiques qu'on ne trouve guère que dans des PC spécialisés dans cette utilisation (marginale sur Mac )



Avec iMovie, GarageBand, Pixelmator,... mon "vieil" iMac tient encore parfaitement la route.

Si on n'a rien contre l'idée de devoir peut-être le changer dans 3-4 ans ou si plus prosaïquement le budget dont on dispose ne permet pas de s'offrir le 27 pouces Quad-Core, l'iMac 21,5 pouces est un bon choix malgré son processeur Core2Duo. D'ailleurs, si je devais changer de Mac, je me laisserais volontiers tenter par ce modèle là (en revanche je prendrais la version à 1 349 avec carte graphique).

Sinon, il reste la possibilité d'attendre quelques mois que l'ensemble de la gamme soit équipée de processeurs Quad-Core (peut-être à la prochaine révision de la gamme).


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec iMovie, GarageBand, Pixelmator,... mon "vieil" iMac tient encore parfaitement la route.
> 
> Si on n'a rien contre l'idée de devoir peut-être le changer dans 3-4 ans ou si plus prosaïquement le budget dont on dispose ne permet pas de s'offrir le 27 pouces Quad-Core, l'iMac 21,5 pouces est un bon choix malgré son processeur Core2Duo. D'ailleurs, si je devais changer de Mac, je me laisserais volontiers tenter par ce modèle là (en revanche je prendrais la version à 1 349 avec carte graphique).
> 
> Sinon, il reste la possibilité d'attendre quelques mois que l'ensemble de la gamme soit équipée de processeurs Quad-Core (peut-être à la prochaine révision de la gamme).



Ah! mon rêve, un iMac 21,5" avec l'équipement le plus abouti que 27" actuel !


----------



## Denauw88 (1 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah! mon rêve, un iMac 21,5" avec l'équipement le plus abouti que 27" actuel !



+1 C'est surtout la taille de l'écran qui me fait hésiter.

Mais merci en tout cas de toutes vos réponses vous m'avez convaincu que le Core2Duo est amplement suffisant pour l'instant et qu'en effet dans 2-3 ans il suffira d'un nouveau design pour me faire changer d'iMac 

Quand je parlais plus haut que mon macbook avait dur avec iPhoto, disons qu'il est plus lent qu'au début, normal vu la taille de la bibliothèque qui augmente et des fonctionnalités qui s'ajoutent (visages fait tourner mon processeur à fond!)


----------



## Panabol (1 Novembre 2009)

Denauw88 a dit:


> vous m'avez convaincu que le Core2Duo est amplement suffisant pour l'instant et qu'en effet dans 2-3 ans il suffira d'un nouveau design pour me faire changer d'iMac



Et oui !!!



En tous cas il est vraiment dommage qu'Apple ait abandonné pour le coup le format 24'' qui me paraissait vraiment un format se situant dans une bonne fourchette...Ni trop grand, ni trop petit... Peut-être une prochainement fois...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> Et oui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> En tous cas il est vraiment dommage qu'Apple ait abandonné pour le coup le format 24'' qui me paraissait vraiment un format se situant dans une bonne fourchette...Ni trop grand, ni trop petit... Peut-être une prochainement fois...



Le 21,5" est strictement au format FULL HD, comme le 24"


----------



## Panabol (1 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le 21,5" est strictement au format FULL HD, comme le 24"



Oui avec quelques cm de moins...C'est ce qui est dommage.


----------



## Davida (1 Novembre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> Oui avec quelques cm de moins...C'est ce qui est dommage.



faux sais mieux l image seras encore plus précise ... 

si maintenant tu aurais un fullHD de 42 cm et un fullhd de 21.5 n oublie pas que le nombre de pixel reste les mêmes donc ils seront bien plus petit pour rentré dans la diagonale  donc plus de détaille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> Oui avec quelques cm de moins...C'est ce qui est dommage.



Mais 16/9 au lieu de 16/10 (donc plus large à taille égale).


----------



## Denauw88 (1 Novembre 2009)

Panabol a dit:


> Et oui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> En tous cas il est vraiment dommage qu'Apple ait abandonné pour le coup le format 24'' qui me paraissait vraiment un format se situant dans une bonne fourchette...Ni trop grand, ni trop petit... Peut-être une prochainement fois...



Je pense aussi que c'est dommage mais je pense qu'ils ont été obligé de monter à du 27' pour pouvoir intégrer le Quad-Core dans l'écran.


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

Sur que si tu est pret à dépenser 2,5k pour un ordi , jette toi sur l'i5/7.

Cependant, Jme poserais la question suivante : "Vais je outrepasser allègrement la puissance d'un Core 2 à 3.06? " 

Si tu joues, tout dépend du jeu, même si ces derniers ne sont actuellement pas encore développé pour le quad (déjà que pour le double c'est pas gagné ><).

Si tu utilise des logiciels très particuliers de conception , nécessitant une puissance de calcul très importante , c'est justifiable (et encore , pour allez puiser l'intégralité de l'i7 faut y aller).

Pour de l'enco vidéo en hd, tu peux prendre le quad si tu en fais plus que régulièrement. Après si tu encodes un film par trimestre le double serait largment suffisant.

Pour d'autres utilisations (surf, retouche photo non pro, ...) --> core 2.

Après si c'est pour la frime, prends le (j'en connais qu'il l'ont fait (les PCistes sont bête des fois)), maisje peux te dire que ces derniers l'ont quelques peu regretté ... (Un processeur à plus de 500  alors que l'on se sert de à peine 10 % des capacitées, je trouves que c'est du GACHIS (et c'est un euphémisme).)


A toi de voir =)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

Investir dans un Quad Core aujourd'hui est un investissement à long terme même si effectivement on ne profite pas forcément totalement de la puissance offerte par ce processeur (sinon Core2Duo ou attendre la prochaine révision de la gamme).

Mais, si c'est juste pour se la péter à mort devant ses amis, c'est totalement stupide.


----------



## Elesthor (1 Novembre 2009)

OUi c'est à long terme, mais de toute façon les core sont voués à disparaitre au profit des nahalems (Xeon et i) donc tu part avec les futurs gamme "moyennes". 



> Mais, si c'est juste pour se la péter à mort devant ses amis, c'est totalement stupide.



C'est sur, personnellement je n'utilise que 30 Go en moyenne sur mon DD , et les revendeurs me rient au nez quand j'ai demandé si je pouvais avoir un iMac livré avec 100 go >< (au lieu de 1 To qui  me sont de plas totale inutilité). Après ya toujours les "kikitoudurs" qui font la course au octets et aux hz >< (Triste monde ...)


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> *Investir dans un Quad Core aujourd'hui est un investissement à long terme* même si effectivement on ne profite pas forcément totalement de la puissance offerte par ce processeur (sinon Core2Duo ou attendre la prochaine révision de la gamme).
> 
> Mais, si c'est juste pour se la péter à mort devant ses amis, c'est totalement stupide.



C'est bien ce qui m'intéresse avec le Core-i7, et non pas le 27"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> OUi c'est à long terme, mais de toute façon les core sont voués à disparaitre au profit des nahalems (Xeon et i) donc tu part avec les futurs gamme "moyennes".
> 
> 
> 
> C'est sur, personnellement je n'utilise que 30 Go en moyenne sur mon DD , et les revendeurs me rient au nez quand j'ai demandé si je pouvais avoir un iMac livré avec 100 go >< (au lieu de 1 To qui  me sont de plas totale inutilité). Après ya toujours les "kikitoudurs" qui font la course au octets et aux hz >< (Triste monde ...)



Quand j'ai acheté mon premier iMac, iMac G3 233 Mhz, il n'était équipé que de camelote existant déjà et éprouvée. Je l'ai gardé 7 ans mais pour bien faire il aurait fallu que je le change au bout de 2,5 ans.

Quant j'ai acheté mon iMac actuel, iMac Intel 17 pouces Core Duo 1,83Ghz, c'était plein de camelote dernier cri, en particulier le processeur. Et plus de 3 ans après l'achat (je l'ai acheté en mars 2006), il tient encore parfaitement la route.

Je pense donc que pour un investissement à long terme il vaut mieux viser le dernier cri que la génération d'avant, justement pour ne pas avoir à courir constamment après le progrès technologique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui m'intéresse avec le Core-i7, et non pas le 27"



Le Core i5 convient aussi.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2009)

Les Core existent toujours puisqu'on dit Core i. 
Ces Lynnfield ne sont pas de simples Penryn améliorés, oui, mais ce ne sont pas des Nehalem. Les Nehalem 
sont des processeurs dotés d'une architecture différente et beaucoup plus onéreuse.
Donc les Core i ne sont pas voués à disparaitre mais à connaître la carrière des Core & Core 2. 

Intel les considère un peu comme les Pentium autre fois, un nom qui fais vendre. Et vu les performances de l'architecture Lynnfield, ils tiendront au moins aussi longtemps que les Penryn.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai acheté mon premier iMac, iMac G3 233 Mhz, il n'était équipé que de camelote existant déjà et éprouvée. Je l'ai gardé 7 ans mais pour bien faire il aurait fallu que je le change au bout de 2,5 ans.
> 
> Quant j'ai acheté mon iMac actuel, iMac Intel 17 pouces Core Duo 1,83Ghz, c'était plein de camelote dernier cri, en particulier le processeur. Et plus de 3 ans après l'achat (je l'ai acheté en mars 2006), il tient encore parfaitement la route.
> 
> ...




Lorsque je suis passé du PM7500 à 150 MHz à l'iMac blanc 17" à 2GHz, j'ai eu l'impression  de changer d'univers.
Lorsque, un an plus tard, j'ai donné cet iMac à ma petite fille (en fait il était pour elle), et que j'ai acheté l'iMac alu 20" à 2,66 GHz, j'ai ressenti la différence.
Une autre année plus tard, ayant pris conscience que je ne pouvais charger la mule sans faire quelques chose, j'ai augmenté la capacité en RAM. C'est redevenu fluide, et le swapping a disparu. L'arrivée de SL a aussi apporté quelques améliorations sensibles. Mais, les applications sont restées en l'état.

L'observation permanente (ou presque) de la fenêtre historique du processeur m'a permis d'observer quelques points durs de demande de puissance instantanée qui, lorsqu'ils sont simultanés ( ça peut arriver) entraînent une saturation momentanée (quelques secondes) du processeur. Ça fait un peu comme s'il "hoquetait". En effet, pour l'utilisation principale que je fait de cet iMac, sont ouverts ensemble : Pages, Excel, Filemaker, Photoshop, Graphic Converter, sans oublier Mail et Safari. Alors, lancer simultanément un long script de Filemaker, un autre de Photoshop, et un autre de GC, ça laisse du temps pour voir ce qu'indique la petite fenêtre historique du processeur (ou regarder où en sont les forums ).

Alors je me dis qu'une prochaine machine à Core-i7 et GPU solide devrait me permettre de voir venir. Là, le gain serait important. Je pourrai aussi profiter des bénéfices du potentiel de SL dont je ne peux pas encore bénéficier pour deux raisons : les applications n'existent pas encore, et, de toute façon, ma machine n'est pas entièrement éligible (GPU non concerné). Cela me permettrait aussi d'aborder des domaines que j'ai volontairement mis de côté, comme la vidéo, par exemple.


----------



## Bodhi (1 Novembre 2009)

carolo18 a dit:


> oui mais bon, ca, c'est ma foi pas trops grave, le tout c de savoir si c vraiment plus performant, car la je viens de lire un test entre les precedents 2,66,, et les nouveaux a 3,06mhz ,et ce sont les 2,66 qui ont la meilleurs notes global ,bien sur en bicoeur!!!




Donnes nous tes sources, car l'ancien meilleur que le nouveau en informatique c'est une hérésie !


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

Bodhi a dit:


> Donnes nous tes sources, car l'ancien meilleur que le nouveau en informatique c'est une hérésie !



Je crois savoir d'où vient cette "hérésie".

L'iMac 21,5" d'entrée de gamme (à 1099 ) est équipé du Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, tandis que l'iMac alu 20" à 2,66 MHz est équipé de la carte ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, qui est plus performante.

Par contre, 3,06 Ghz contre 2,66 GHz  ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, d'autant plus que les mémoires sur les nouveaux iMac sont plus performantes que celles des iMac alu.


----------



## Bodhi (1 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je crois savoir d'où vient cette "hérésie".
> 
> L'iMac 21,5" d'entrée de gamme (à 1099 ) est équipé du Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, tandis que l'iMac alu 20" à 2,66 MHz est équipé de la carte ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, qui est plus performante.
> 
> Par contre, 3,06 Ghz contre 2,66 GHz  ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, d'autant plus que les mémoires sur les nouveaux iMac sont plus performantes que celles des iMac alu.




Ok donc on parle uniquement des perf. graphiques. Cela m'étonnait car pour le couple cpu/ram c'était impossible que ce soit le cas, comme tu le soulignes 2.66 vs 3.06Ghz c'est pas la même chose !

Ça reste quand même une hérésie de fournir un nouveau modèle avec une carte graphique moins puissante que l'ancien modèle ô_0

Ça a le mérite de rendre le prix du 21.5 d'entrée de gamme assez attractif, c'est le point positif.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

Bodhi a dit:


> Ok donc on parle uniquement des perf. graphiques. Cela m'étonnait car pour le couple cpu/ram c'était impossible que ce soit le cas, comme tu le soulignes 2.66 vs 3.06Ghz c'est pas la même chose !
> 
> Ça reste quand même une hérésie de fournir un nouveau modèle avec une carte graphique moins puissante que l'ancien modèle ô_0
> 
> *Ça a le mérite de rendre le prix du 21.5 d'entrée de gamme assez attractif, c'est le point positif*.



C'est précisément fait pour ça


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai acheté mon premier iMac, iMac G3 233 Mhz, il n'était équipé que de camelote existant déjà et éprouvée. Je l'ai gardé 7 ans mais pour bien faire il aurait fallu que je le change au bout de 2,5 ans.
> 
> Quant j'ai acheté mon iMac actuel, iMac Intel 17 pouces Core Duo 1,83Ghz, c'était plein de camelote dernier cri, en particulier le processeur. Et plus de 3 ans après l'achat (je l'ai acheté en mars 2006), il tient encore parfaitement la route.
> 
> ...




Idem, mon macbook pro 2,2Ghz est encore une merveille qui fait tout tourner, (j'ai juste grossi sa RAM et son disque dur) Je suis impressionné par tout ce qu'il fait encore et de manière bien fluide alors qu'il vient de fêter ses deux ans. 
Quand j'ai pris cet ordi, il avait pour vocation de me faire toutes mes études et c'est bien partie pour.


----------

